

Gmail Lite: If You Build It Google, We Will Come - Sparklin
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/27/gmail-lite/

======
StavrosK
> If you want to be formal with someone, send them a letter.

That, right there. That's where I stopped reading. They're advocating
basically building an asynchronous (in the sense of people) chat client
instead of Gmail because you're supposed to "send people a letter" if you're
going to begin a message with "Hello" and end with "Regards".

This article is so stupid that I don't even have the courage to dissect (or
read) it further.

~~~
Smrchy
I don't know about others, but i guess most of my contacts, customers and yet
to become customers appreciate it if i start an email to them with a friendly
"Hello" and end with a formal "Regards".

When i call someone on the phone i will also continue to say "Hello" and "Bye"
instead of just starting to talk and hang up when i'm done.

~~~
StavrosK
Most definitely. I hate it when people send me an email without "Hello" or a
signature, unless they're friends. If you're interrupting my flow, the least
you can do is say hi. I especially _detest_ people who send me their request
in the subject line and leave the email blank. I mean, you want me to do
something and can't even take the time to write it properly?

About the phone thing, I'm not sure it happens outside movies, does it? I'm
not from the US, but I've never seen it happen in either Greece or the UK,
where I've lived. If it happens, I find it extremely rude and even
insulting...

------
sushi
I don't know why TechCrunch is going so Glasgow over Google's ass for Gmail.
It works perfectly fine for me and no one I know has complained either.

It's the TC who should rather work on TechCrunch Lite.

~~~
nopassrecover
This wasn't lite enough for you?

------
trotsky
This guy wrote a whole news story because he finds hitting TAB and then ENTER
too difficult as compared to simply hitting ENTER, and he would like a team of
google engineers to roll out a new product with a new name to solve his
problem?

And this is supposed to be in the name of efficiency?

~~~
racecar789
TC needs more shoe-leather reporting. Ex: Interviewing a Google rep for this
report would add a lot of value.

Arrington's reports are high quality. However, I tend to avoid reports from
other TC writers since they just re-hash news highlights from other outlets.

------
chapel
I really don't see the need for something like this. We have instant
messaging, SMS, Twitter, and so on for this functionality. I think it would be
better served to make instant messaging more universal and have less
boundaries.

------
makmanalp
I think the author means: "If You Build It, Google, We Will Come". Journalists
these days...

~~~
StavrosK
I don't think you can call it journalism if they can't spell...

------
aberkowitz
If sending email is too daunting of a task, then stop using Gmail to
communicate, and switch to "superior" platforms like Twitter and Facebook
Messages.

For me, email is the way to go for online communication. Gmail Labs like inbox
preview and mouse gestures, and keyboard shortcuts in Preferences help speed
up my mail experience.

------
makeramen
Google Wave anyone?

I seriously don't see facebook messaging going anywhere, but maybe I'm not the
intended user?

------
edash
I think this exists as the HTML version of Gmail. If you want Gmail to be
lite, quick and dirty - use the HTML version and you'll be cruising in no
time.

(To use the HTML version, click the link on the load screen. Or in the footer
of your inbox if you've already logged in).

